# WCA Raw Record Data



## MegaAmoonguss (Apr 7, 2017)

Does anyone know how to get to the raw data displayed on the WCA website? I'm trying to make a program that would use the record data, and I don't want to do something like download the HTML of each page of records and search through it until I find what I want instead of just accessing the database directly. I was looking through the records page page source for a bit and from what I can tell they use Google Analytics, but I couldn't really figure out anything more. Has anyone ever tried to access the data without going through the WCA site before?


----------



## jfly (Apr 7, 2017)

Have you looked at https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/export.html?


----------

